# Vintage sidecar for bicycle



## bikesnbuses (Jan 11, 2014)

Looking for an original or WELL made vintage style sidecar for my son...Im honestly not interested in anything modern..May trade prewar bike for the right one or $$$ Thanks,Jeff..
Pictured is a well know example of the style Im looking for..PM or email me at bikesnbuses@yahoo.com


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have one of Mel Short's reproduction Pal Cars. Very well built. Needs a fender and wheel added to finish it off. Here's a picture of one finished at the museum in New Bremen.


----------



## jkent (Jan 11, 2014)

Here is one I would love to build myself.


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2014)

Very cool photos! Love the airplane sidecar.


----------



## bike (Jan 12, 2014)

*A sidecar makes your bike ride very different*

you steer with the front wheel to turn instead of leaning- 
The home made one would probably bend when you went to turn rignt...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 12, 2014)

I used to own one of these motorboat pedal cars.
This would make a perfect bicycle sidecar
They are inexpensive when found, missing parts.


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 12, 2014)

Heres one for reference I dont know a lot about it as far as who made it ?? This was originally attached to a 26 inch wheel Womans 1930s Raleigh bicycle.(I still have the bike ) If theres any info on the History of the company that made this Id welcome it .. The Interior was originally Tweed  pattern. Good luck on your search .. 
PS its not 100% correct I had to do a lot of work to it to get it this far. .. But I can ride it with a passenger fine .. one way is a is a wider turn than the other way though. The Raleigh luggage side cars tilted with you when riding for easyer turns Im asuming .. Ideally I wish the side car wheel would turn with the steering . Like the rear steering tandems did the front wheel of the bike ..


----------



## gtflyte (Jan 12, 2014)

Here is a interesting sidecar combo.
















Wrong side of the road though 
GT


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 12, 2014)

The plans for the "junior sidecar" appeared in the March, 1947 Mechanix Illustrated, if anyone is near a decent library and is interested in building one.


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 12, 2014)

Now we are getting info ..Awesome ! I find the springs interesting I was originally considering Raleigh chopper seat frame springs because they have the cups .. Or a Pre war seat chassis . I made mine riGed for the time being just to get going on the road at the time ..But Ive been tempted all along to use springs ..


----------



## John (Jan 12, 2014)

Here is mine


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 12, 2014)

Thats awesome how well does that turn ?? 







John said:


> Here is mine
> View attachment 131989View attachment 131990View attachment 131991


----------



## John (Jan 13, 2014)

tanksalot said:


> Thats awesome how well does that turn ??




It turns a well as a tandem would. The sidecar frame has bronze bearings for the side car to go up and down for turning. I have plans to copy it out of aluminum so I can polish the car. The car is made out of a light wood frame with thin hardboard sheeting. It only weighs about 10lbs. The frame is heavy steel construction. It takes seconds to remove the car and wheel.
John


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 13, 2014)

Did you inport it to here from England ? Or was it here when you bought it .


----------



## catfish (Jan 13, 2014)

John said:


> It turns a well as a tandem would. The sidecar frame has bronze bearings for the side car to go up and down for turning. I have plans to copy it out of aluminum so I can polish the car. The car is made out of a light wood frame with thin hardboard sheeting. It only weighs about 10lbs. The frame is heavy steel construction. It takes seconds to remove the car and wheel.
> John




John,    You should make it for the right side of the bike. The way American sidecars are.


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 13, 2014)

catfish said:


> John,    You should make it for the right side of the bike. The way American sidecars are.




I was on the fence what side the side car should be on ..I tend to see a lot of bicycle side on the left with the exception of this thread there's a lot of righty's here . (Because most are over seas) & Motorcycle side cars on the right . 
I prefer the right only because I tend to be able to keep a better eye on the passenger ..


----------



## John (Jan 14, 2014)

*right side is best*

I imported my sidecar. You rarely see them for sale in the US but they were very popular in England in the 30’s and 40’s. So they come up for sale there more often. European sidecars are on the opposite side. The existing bracket that bolts to the bicycle frame would need to be modified to change side. I actually have a complete frame and suspension minus the car just to change the mounting side. When I make my own version I will do what Catfish said and change the hand. The car will mount on either side you would just need to remount the light on the opposite side.
You want the sidecar to be on the right hand side. I do not like driving on the street when cars are driving by. It is not safe.


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 14, 2014)

John said:


> I imported my sidecar. You rarely see them for sale in the US but they were very popular in England in the 30’s and 40’s. So they come up for sale there more often. European sidecars are on the opposite side. The existing bracket that bolts to the bicycle frame would need to be modified to change side. I actually have a complete frame and suspension minus the car just to change the mounting side. When I make my own version I will do what Catfish said and change the hand. The car will mount on either side you would just need to remount the light on the opposite side.
> You want the sidecar to be on the right hand side. I do not like driving on the street when cars are driving by. It is not safe.




I agree The street is why Id want it on the right also.. good point & thanks for the information.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 16, 2014)

Sidecar FOUND!!!  Thanks Scott! And thanks to Tanksalot for the call on this one..(its still available..couldnt sneak another one by the wife )Link;
http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/spo/4287964603.html


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ad found-

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PRI...CLE-SIDECAR-ON-SCHWINN-FOR-1967-/141167567491


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 16, 2014)

I think that I may have some NOS decals for that side car...


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 16, 2014)

*sidecar*

Satellite sidecar


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 18, 2014)

We have a Satellite sidecar too. 

Bought from Copake three years ago......


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 20, 2014)

here's one......


----------



## catfish (Jan 20, 2014)

dave the wave said:


> here's one......




Cool! Never seen one like this before.


----------

